# ZOMBI



## ShaneO))) (Dec 1, 2008)

After all this talk of how shitty electronic music is*rolls eyes*, I must present FA forums with the allmighty ZOMBI. A throwback to the days when Analog ruled the world. If your a fan of tangerine dream, goblin or any of the greats from the late 70's and early 80's ZOMBI is where its at. A few links for ya'll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjPoMiogqCI  - An improv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZvH3bT5jH0  - Title track from surface to air

www.zombi.us

www.myspace.com/zombi

New album out on relapse records 2/3/09!


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2008)

The drums and the bass beat were nice, but everything else in that song kind of annoyed me.  Not bad, but definitely not for me.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> The drums and the bass beat were nice, but everything else in that song kind of annoyed me.  Not bad, but definitely not for me.



Which one?


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Which one?



Surface to Air.  I much prefer the stuff The Flaming Lips have going.  Nice mix of electronic, vocals, and live instruments.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Surface to Air.  I much prefer the stuff The Flaming Lips have going.  Nice mix of electronic, vocals, and live instruments.




Its just not your thing i guess, however i don't see what the flaming lips have to do with zombi. Completly diffrent genres, btw i saw the flaming lips at jam on the river this year and they sucked, like reaaaaalll bad. I was very dissapointed becuase i enjoy the flaming lips.


----------

